# Deaf Maltese



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

My little Josie is now deaf at age 2 1/2 she was not born deaf we are not sure what has happened. She is learning some sign language if she sees me she knows to come with our hand motions etc. but she barks and does not know how loud she is (and it is loug







) and it is hard to get her attention to stop. Does anyone know any good references for training or should I say retraining a dog that has become deaf?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Have you tried whistling to see if she hears it? Frosty is deaf except for a loud whistle. We get his attention by whistling, then use hand signals for come, sit, quiet, etc. He also watches my face so intently, I sometimes wonder if he can read my lips or my face







. I've thought about trying a dog whistle, one of those made to call dogs. I would also try a clicker to see if she might hear it.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a friend (also on this forum) with a deaf maltese. I can put you in touch with her if you are interested.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Daisy girl has slowly lost her hearing. Within a year, it has gradually declined, almost to nothing. Nothing like what you are going through, though. She is a senior. But I tell ya, her barks are getting LOUDER by the day. I can't whistle, but as Frosty's Mom said, this may help. My neighbor gets Daisy's attention with his whistle. She will then stop, look and listen to hand signals. I'm now thinking of getting the dog whistle, Frosty's mom is talking about.

This is new to me as well. I've just barely started looking into it. So the three of us will have to compare notes. I certainly look forward to more ideas from Frosty's mom.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I have a friend (also on this forum) with a deaf maltese. I can put you in touch with her if you are interested.[/B]


I am most definately interested. Get me in touch









Maybe have her respond to this thread? That way we could all share problems and information.

That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

here's some info on deafness:

http://www.lsu.edu/deafness/deaf.htm

http://www.deafdogs.org/

Had another that was very good but can't find it.. will post if I come across it.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the websites I will check those out, I have tried to whistle but I must not be loud enough maybe an actual whistle would work. She watches my face so intently I swear she can read my lips







when I do get her attention she is good at following motions it is just getting her attention I tried snapping my fingers which I can do loudly, doesn't faze her but the other three jump to attention







so there is a benefit with that...


----------

